# 4X4 Aurora t-jet Chassis ?



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I seen Aurora t-jet 4x4 Chassis for sale on ebay about 2 years ago, 
the guy was selling them at $100. for one chassis, I think he had about 
5 or 6 for sale, The pics of them in the ad where fuzzy so could'nt tell 
if they where the real deal or not. ( Did Aurora realy make them at all ? )


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> I seen Aurora t-jet 4x4 Chassis for sale on ebay about 2 years ago,
> the guy was selling them at $100. for one chassis, I think he had about
> 5 or 6 for sale, The pics of them in the ad where fuzzy so could'nt tell
> if they where the real deal or not. ( Did Aurora realy make them at all ? )


Aurora did not make the 4x4 Tjet chassis but he prolly did. A couple of the guys here have done it also. We have even seen the aurora 1966 Toranado as a true front wheel drive car!:thumbsup:

Search for the thread. You might even still find the "how-to" with pics!


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

I've built a couple of front wheel drive cars. It's an easy conversion if you use a Tjet chassis. The JL's/AW's are too soft and allignment issues will creep up on you. I used the truck axle hole for mine but the next one I do I will add a 4th hole below the truck position.
Rob
Mongrel Racing


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

*Aurora 4x4 home made*

Hey Tjetdragracer hope these links work.

Here are some links to pics of a 4 wheel drive t-jet. Doesn't go very fast but it does go... 

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t84/Jetvourax/DragTips036.jpg

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t84/Jetvourax/DragTips039.jpg

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t84/Jetvourax/DragTips034.jpg

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t84/Jetvourax/DragTips037.jpg

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t84/Jetvourax/DragTips040.jpg

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t84/Jetvourax/DragTips042.jpg


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

We did a few of them in the 60' didn't run worth a shit though.


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

medic57 said:


> We did a few of them in the 60' didn't run worth a shit though.



Leave it to Medic to poop in the photobucket:woohoo:


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

Those are homemade. I've made several 4 wheel drive G Plus...pretty easy to do.
I bought a 4x4 Magnatraction from a guy in New York off E-Bay a few years ago.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Gary#8 said:


> Here are some links to pics of a 4 wheel drive t-jet. Doesn't go very fast but it does go...


Gary, what's the advantage? Do they handle better?

Just curious


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Gary#8 said:


> Hey Tjetdragracer hope these links work.
> 
> Here are some links to pics of a 4 wheel drive t-jet. Doesn't go very fast but it does go...
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary#8 -- Know I want to build one I hope that I don't mess up
to meny chassis in making one good one that run's good. Tom


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

rudykizuty said:


> Gary, what's the advantage? Do they handle better?
> 
> Just curious


Cast yer confusion aside Rudy, periodically these foe bys pop up here and there. Here's the dope on one of my t-jet conversions.

Not overly hard to assemble, but takes some care to get one set up right. Ya gotta siamese 2/3 of another gear board to the original and get the spacing right. I prefer the dove tail or overlap method to keep them rigid. The spacing is critical not so much because of the mesh across the board, but the fact that you want yer pinion to drop down to the front axle/crown right on the nut.

Remember that the front cluster assembly will have no support as there is no provision for a journal. As you can see by the pics some care must be taken to get the relief cuts correct to make room for the crown. 

Wheels and tires must work out to the same OD all the way around whatever combination just like a regular FWD in the real world!

Most all slots are Posi which is no biggee because you can slide the tail out. What you now have is FWD posi and it's kinda fun down the chute, however; with a posi front axle nearly directly over the guide pin there is no slide or give with a good silicone tire. The result is chatter and discombooberation when ya mash the throttle to exit the turns. It is somewhat predictable but not anything resembling consistent. It is possible to mask the effect by using a slipprier tire up front, say Weird Jacks, to give it a little wiggle....but that kinda defeats the purpose then dont it?


She was set up every which way from sunday but if I recollect the final was an AFX 6 ohm arm and some tuffones or JL magnets. Stronger magnets were tried but she was already jumpy enough as it was and didnt help much. Final wheel and tire set up was standard AFX rear all round with some 474 slippies front and rear. It was pretty decent when I got it all sorted out and lapped consistently....was it scintilating enough to make me all googly eyed? Was it worth the effort? Answer: no and barely...and only from the standpoint that it helped me develope a sturdy method for siamesing gear boards. To be fair it should be noted that my short track is 6 and 9" radii so yer right on the ragged edge...she may have done better on some more open sweepers.

A novelty at best and I sorta lost intrest. I much prefer building tandem/dually rigs from pancakes as they dont present the inherent handling problems of AWD. It's currently living at Bobzilla's pad unless that darn lizard ate it.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I did a Tyco 440x2 AWD once. If you want to drive 4 wheels you need twice the power. All that extra drive train puts a stock motor under extra load.

Here is one someone else did similar to the one I did:


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Hi, Thank You everyone for the pics and info.*

I know if I build one it will not be fast but cool all the same. Just want to 
have a 4x4 Wecker for my t-jet speed shop. My speed shop is almost done
and will send pics of it in a few weeks. I made a 4 post lift-engine stand-
floor jack - front clip rack, for the junk yard part of it with front clips on 
it from cut up JL cars. The building is 9'' by 14'' an old O scale building 
with down scale windows and doors to put it in 1/72 to 1/64 scale. And with
A 9'' by 9'' gated junk yard. Sending a pic of what it looked liked like 
when I frist got it, It looks a lot diffrent now.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

There is no huge advantage to them other than the novelty of driving all 4 wheels. If you already have good traction (either good magnets or silicone tires), there isn't much advantage in terms of grip. It is the same with a real car: 4x4 is no huge advantage on dry roads in the summer unless you loose traction. The front wheels do not steer, so they can't be as much help pulling a car out of a turn as a real 4x4. When I disable the power to the rear wheels, the fronts don't do much more than spin on acceleration (even with silicones).
Still, it is cool to mount the chassis on a JL Dodge Ram pick-up or Jeep and see all 4 wheels turning. They do make good rescue vehicles when another car gets de-slotted at the end of the track and you need something to run down and push it. You don't end up just spinning the back wheels. 
I have never had a problem with the 4x4 G-Plus overheating or straining the motor. They run pretty freely.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

jeremy1082 said:


> They do make good rescue vehicles when another car gets de-slotted at the end of the track and you need something to run down and push it. You don't end up just spinning the back wheels.


Ha!!! I like that


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> *snip*A novelty at best and I sorta lost intrest. I much prefer building tandem/dually rigs from pancakes as they dont present the inherent handling problems of AWD. It's currently living at Bobzilla's pad unless that darn lizard ate it.


hojohn went nuts when I brought the thing over to his house the last couple of times and everyone else there had to check it out also.

Bill,

No Way is Godzilla getting his filthy paws on this Kewl chassis. I love it!!!!! Thanks for slingshot-ting it to Nebraska for me as it sits right next to my Corn collection and gets track time ALOT!

Heck now I gotta go take some pictures...BRB





































Cleaned off the Armature and this thing screams. Going to have to try and build one of these myself someday. Not sure why this thing has 2 red magnets but, it works so, who cares...Har










At first posted this picture but, after seeing it I realized that it needed a little more smoke...duh.

Bob... my 4 X 4 t-jet is not Monster food...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow! I fergot how it looked.

Thanx for blowing it apart. If ya look close you can see how the plate rails are overlapped to help keep the gear plate flat and rigid. Extra time spent on the gear spacing/mesh pays off big time here. Looks like I even ponied up and used the big bossed idler plates.

The two chunks were left long and CA'd together. Checked for fit. Then snapped apart and handfiled to get a smooth mesh. Took a coupla times to get it just right then the seams were spotwelded inside and out with a fine tipped iron.

Looks like my memory is still half good, that's a green on green AFX arm. Cant 'splain the red on red magnets, though I do remember scratching the paint off the front one during the build. 

I forgot the front gear clamp is cockeyed! ...hahahahahaha! The whole mess started out as an Xcellerator blazer with chainsawed wells. Only seemed fitting to Foe By it.

Glad yer still having fun with it Bob!


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*4x4 chassis thats cool*



Bill Hall said:


> Wow! I fergot how it looked.
> 
> Thanx for blowing it apart. If ya look close you can see how the plate rails are overlapped to help keep the gear plate flat and rigid. Extra time spent on the gear spacing/mesh pays off big time here. Looks like I even ponied up and used the big bossed idler plates.
> 
> ...


 hey bill how much to get one of those its too cool


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Ring, ring....ding a ding, ding....Got Purple Plastic?*



hojohn said:


> hey bill how much to get one of those its too cool


John,

$10,000 and it's yours John! 

Bill likes Rare plastic colors by Aurora!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:

Bob...Got a Purple Phone sitting around...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bobhch said:


> John,
> 
> $10,000 and it's yours John!
> 
> ...



Uhhhhh..... maybe not quite that much John.

Although Zilla doesnt have the pricing schedule correct, he is dead on the nutt about me being a whore for good scrap Aurora plastic, or it's substitute, old Bell phones! The rarer the color, the more sordid the dance I'll do to get it.

What you got John? It'll take two of the GOOD gear plates, an extra crown and idler. The low ohm AFX arm seemed to work pretty good for me... a magnet upgrade is mandatory. Of course a good straight chassis must give it's life....the ultimate sacrifice!

PS: I do not accept plastic in the form of counterfeit dog doo.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*4x4 chassis*



Bill Hall said:


> Uhhhhh..... maybe not quite that much John.
> 
> Although Zilla doesnt have the pricing schedule correct, he is dead on the nutt about me being a whore for good scrap Aurora plastic, or it's substitute, old Bell phones! The rarer the color, the more sordid the dance I'll do to get it.
> 
> ...


give me your address and i will ship the stuff to you. as for old phones i dont have any but i will keep my eyes open for them


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Here's mine... with silver brushes, green arm and super II magnets, it runs very well











two other types of 4x4 chassis I built


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

'Bout darn time Jim!

Wunnerin when you were gonna post up the inline dually....always one of my faves!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Holly Cow those are some trick chassis Jimmy*

Man those are Sweet Jimmy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...Cow-a-bung-a...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm working on another 4x4 chassis with a can motor. The motor inside Ideal TCR cars are like Tycp HP-7 motors, only with equal sized motor posts sticking out both sides... could be used for a direct drive chassis by sticking wheels on the posts, or a 4x4 chassis by putting pinion gears on both posts.... anyway, I should have them both in the next week or two


----------

